

Google Chrome - Pavlonian Reinforcement? - hymanroth

I've been playing with Chrome recently, and have decided to use it as my main browser for a week or so.<p>But I've noticed an apparently subtle behavior: the back button takes you back to the previous website you visited, not the previous page. This makes it practically useless for navigation.<p>After a quick search, it appears that most people consider this a bug - but it could be nothing of the sort.<p>As anyone who designs (no refresh) web apps can tell you, the back button is their worst enemy. People instinctively use it for navigation, but in a web app, all it does it take you out of the app.<p>By emulating this behavior on page-based websites, where the back button now essentially takes you 'out of' the web site, is Google trying to train us not to use the back button?<p>If they had a bit more market share for their browser, it might even work...
======
reduxredacted
I haven't seen this behavior myself, but assuming it's true...

"By emulating this behavior on page-based websites, where the back button now
essentially takes you 'out of' the web site, is Google trying to train us not
to use the back button"

I certainly hope not. It seems wrong to emulate what's "bad" about no refresh
web applications -- that is not conforming to a convention built into the
browsers since most people's first experience with a browser.

It's not going to change anyone's behavior, it's going to make them return to
a browser that works the way they expect it to.

I remember having a conversation with an internal developer at my company
where he was talking about how their team had removed all of the chrome around
the page and did some javascript magic to make it very difficult to invoke
refresh or back.

He was complaining that users didn't understand that refreshing "broke" the
app and continued to find ways to block it. He was fighting a losing battle.
You have to find a way to do something logical when the user hits refresh or
back or you're going to spend more time adding kludge after kludge when users
behave in your app the way they would in any other web based app.

------
lhorie
The issue I was experiencing was that the back button would remain grayed out
regardless of where I went... on Youtube. And only on Youtube.

Seeing how navigating a site with no back button is pretty much impossible (or
at least very convoluted), I think it's safe to assume that it's more likely
that this is a bug than some sort of grand conspiracy.

Let's put it in perspective: Google knows they're an underdog when it comes
browsers and that surfers that use Chrome typically know how they can switch
to other browsers if Chrome isn't working for them.

------
pygy
I'm using Chrome 2.0.172.33 and I don't experience what you are describing.

~~~
mbrubeck
I don't see it in Chromium 3.0.195.0 (Linux nightly build) either.

